# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Μεταχειρισμενος σταθμός κολλησης-αποκολλησης weller

## jim.personal.technic

Ψάχνω έναν μεταχειρισμενο σταθμό κολλησης -αποκολλησης weller wmd-3 weller ή κάτι εξίσου αξιόπιστο καθότι δουλεύω πολύ κολλήσεις αποκολλησεις smd.

----------

